# looking for an extension cord with alligator clips



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Purchase one UL-approved cord. Cut off one end. Attach two (or three) non-UL approved gater clips.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

carryyourbooks said:


> anyone know where i can purchase an extension cord with insulated alligator clips already fastened on it? preferably 12 awg.


An electrician could probally make you one. :laughing: :jester:


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

I have to ask. What is the use?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

socalelect said:


> I have to ask. What is the use?


So he can bypass the meter for his grow room.:whistling2:


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

I bought one at Locke Supply that has a 10 amp fuse. The counter guy called it a "widow maker". I use it for meter pan change outs so I charge batteries and use my hammerdrill for ground rods.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

WE use the inverter in the work van now. No more hot-wiring from the power company lines for us ....!


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> WE use the inverter in the work van now. No more hot-wiring from the power company lines for us ....!


What size invertor do you have in the van?


----------



## LATTC (Feb 12, 2012)

carryyourbooks said:


> anyone know where i can purchase an extension cord with insulated alligator clips already fastened on it? preferably 12 awg.


Home depot has it
Klein Tools Circuit Breaker Finder Accessory Kit









I made my own with $0.99 cord, alligator clip, solder and flux.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> What size invertor do you have in the van?



I have a 2000w run/4000w surge.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I have a version I use as a patch cable for measurements that I made out of a cheap retractable extension cord reel by putting alligator clips on each end. Works the balls.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

X2 on inverter 2500/4000 here!


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

another inverter here, TrippLite 1250 continuous, 3500 surge


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

carryyourbooks said:


> anyone know where i can purchase an extension cord with insulated alligator clips already fastened on it? preferably 12 awg.



How much do you want to spend?
I'll make you one.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

If you use a UL approved lead and UL approved clips,
wouldnt the end result be a UL approved adaptor lead ?


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

dmxtothemax said:


> If you use a UL approved lead and UL approved clips,
> wouldnt the end result be a UL approved adaptor lead ?


Not necessarily


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

RHWilks said:


> I bought one at Locke Supply that has a 10 amp fuse. The counter guy called it a "widow maker". I use it for meter pan change outs so I charge batteries and use my hammerdrill for ground rods.


I have one of those too, but I cut out the fuse


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

LATTC said:


> Home depot has it
> Klein Tools Circuit Breaker Finder Accessory Kit
> 
> 
> ...



That's not grounded and it doesn't have GFCI protection!!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Purchase one UL-approved cord. Cut off one end. Attach two (or three) non-UL approved gater clips.


i tried that. the only place i could find the clips was from grainger. they sucked and wouldn't stay attached. if i could find some good ones that would be ok. as of now, no luck. i worked for a guy a few years ago who had some good ones though.

i just need one that i can use to power my rotor hammer or light while doing service changes. i could haul around my generac genset but was just looking for a simple cord with clips.


----------



## LATTC (Feb 12, 2012)

wendon said:


> That's not grounded and it doesn't have GFCI protection!!!!:laughing::laughing:


But it's UL listed :laughing:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

nm. found one. http://www.hdelectriccompany.com/hd...ension-clip-cord/GFCI-Extension-Clip-Cord.htm


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I bet that cost way more than what you could build the same thing for.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> What size invertor do you have in the van?


2500 watt continuous. Connected to an aux. marine-grade battery. :thumbup:

Also have a solenoid switch to connect both batteries together so that it charges when we are driving to and from the jobsites. :whistling2:

also have a microwave oven in the van to zap hot lunches. :blink:


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

dmxtothemax said:


> If you use a UL approved lead and UL approved clips,
> wouldnt the end result be a UL approved adaptor lead ?


no, it would not. A UL device can not be modified in any way unless it is designed to be modified. Otherwise it loses its UL listing


That being said, why does it matter if its UL listed? UL listings are only used in lawsuits i think. If someone got hurt or causes substantial damage, while using the modified cord, then UL listing would become a factor


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

As many electronic parts places that are in Houston is should not be difficult to find a good set of alligator clips.


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

carryyourbooks said:


> i tried that. the only place i could find the clips was from grainger. they sucked and wouldn't stay attached. if i could find some good ones that would be ok. as of now, no luck. i worked for a guy a few years ago who had some good ones though.
> 
> i just need one that i can use to power my rotor hammer or light while doing service changes. i could haul around my generac genset but was just looking for a simple cord with clips.


Drive the ground rods before you disconnect the power. An LED headlamp for the rest.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

carryyourbooks said:


> i tried that. the only place i could find the clips was from grainger. they sucked and wouldn't stay attached. if i could find some good ones that would be ok. as of now, no luck. i worked for a guy a few years ago who had some good ones though.
> 
> i just need one that i can use to power my rotor hammer or light while doing service changes. i could haul around my generac genset but was just looking for a simple cord with clips.


Get some clips made by mueller electric, get a good inline fuse holder and some nice super vutron cap tire with a good female cord cap and there you go.
http://www.muellerelectric.com/multi_purpose.html


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Deep Cover said:


> Not necessarily


 

not ever.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

for the record i get NSI clips and they seem ok for things like that


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

This is what we use. 10/4 SJ with alligator clips. Connect to service drop, pop in meter and you got temp power. Fused and GFI's


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> This is what we use. 10/4 SJ with alligator clips. Connect to service drop, pop in meter and you got temp power. Fused and GFI's


 
I'm surprised you used a 5th jaw.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'm surprised you used a 5th jaw.


Probably just what was in stock.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

5' of 10/3 SO and a female cord cap all found in the shop trailer and maybe a buck 50 on 2 alligator clips. Been using for over 10 yrs.:thumbup:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> This is what we use. 10/4 SJ with alligator clips. Connect to service drop, pop in meter and you got temp power. Fused and GFI's


Minimum service size is 100 amps. That's a service violation.:whistling2:


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> Minimum service size is 100 amps. That's a service violation.:whistling2:


It's a 100 amp Meter pan  lol


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> This is what we use. 10/4 SJ with alligator clips. Connect to service drop, pop in meter and you got temp power. Fused and GFI's



If the fuses blow - you reach in there...with the non-fused conductors right there?

Its really kind of silly and pointless to go through all that trouble for a temp service.

JMO


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

We just have a piece if 12/3 with clips and hook on the line side and 2 bell boxes back to back on the other. The thing is older than me and has never run an issue. Great for the hot box.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> We just have a piece if 12/3 with clips and hook on the line side and 2 bell boxes back to back on the other. The thing is older than me and has never run an issue. Great for the hot box.


Be smart, toss it out.

Or at the least make a new one with overcurrent protection and GFCIs.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Be smart, toss it out.
> 
> Or at the least make a new one with overcurrent protection and GFCIs.


 I made one up using a porcelain keyless, an octagon box, an offset nipple and a 1900 box. Dual recepticle cover, with a GFCI and standard recepticle. A 12' 14/3 SO cord terminated with Mueller pigmy hippo clips.
All neatly mounted on a painted 3/4 plywood base. A 15a Tron plug fuse screwed into the keyless, provides the O/C protection. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Be smart, toss it out.
> 
> Or at the least make a new one with overcurrent protection and GFCIs.


It's getting rebuilt soon. It's on it's last legs.


----------

